# [gelöst] Maus geht nach update nicht mehr

## rogge

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern Abend ein emerge -uDN durchlaufen lassen

und heute, nach dem Shutdown/Neustart, geht die Maus nicht mehr,

weder in der Konsole (gpm) noch unter X.

lsusb zeigt die Maus nach wie vor an. Sie ist auch unter /dev/bus/input und

/dev/input/mice zu finden. Jedoch nicht unter /proc/bus/input/devices, dort ist

nur die Tastatur zu finden (die geht überall).

Wenn ich mir unter XFCE die Mauskonfiguration ansehe, fehlen die Devices, die man

konfigurieren könnte.

Ich habe keinerlei Änderungen an irgendwelchen Configs nach dem Update vorge-

nommen, waren auch nicht verlangt. Die Suche im Netz blieb erfolglos und ein

Downgrade auf udev-212 hat auch nichts gebracht.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

Beste Grüße, roggeLast edited by rogge on Sun Aug 24, 2014 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Gab es ein xorg-server update? Wurden danach die xorg-drivers neu gebaut? Also z.B. xf86-input-mouse oder xf86-input-evdev, jenachdem was du verwendest.

----------

## rogge

Nicht, dass ich mich erinnern könnte. Es gab auf jeden Fall ein

Update von gpm und udev. Den xf86-input-evdev hatte ich aber

auch schon sicherheitshalber neucompiliert.

Grüße, rogge

----------

## rogge

Ich habe gestern noch folgendes probiert:

- downgrade relevant erscheinender Pakte (kmod, acl, gpm), alles ohne Erfolg

  (in der /var/log/emerge.log lies sich zurückverfolgen, was aktualisiert wurde)

- via einer udev-rule einen symlink der Maus von /dev/bus/usb/008/002 nach /dev/input/mouse0 bzw. /dev/input/event%n

  auch ohne Erfolg.

Beste Grüße, rogge

----------

## oliver2104

Habe keine Ahnung was dein Update angestellt hat.

Würde das aber so angehen:

Schau zuerst mal ob deine aktuelle Kernelkonfiguration die Maus auch unterstützt.

z.b. die Option:

```

Device Drivers ---> Input device support ---> <*> Mouse interface

                                              [*]  Provide legacy /dev/psaux   (kann nicht schaden)

                                              <*> Event Interface

                                              [*]  Mice   ---> hier deine Maus auswählen zb. <*> PS\Mouse
```

dann schau noch nach:

File Systems ---> Pseudo filesystems, ob proc files system support aktiviert ist

USB Unterstützung muss natürlich auch aktiviert werden.

Kernel Konfiguration speichern und compilieren.

Noch schnell schauen ob die /etc/fstab die Zeile:

```

proc         /proc                proc        defaults                     0 0
```

enthält, dann den neuen Kernel booten.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch schnell schauen ob die /etc/fstab die Zeile:
> 
> ```
> ...

  Dieser Eintrag ist seit mind. 2011 nicht mehr nötig. Das macht udev von selbst. Die Mausunterstützung im Kernel is drin, sonst hätte er die Einträge in /dev nicht.

@rogge, hast du schon mal eine andere Maus angeschlossen (Kabelbruch) ? Und steht in der Xorg.0.log etwas interessantes ?

----------

## ulenrich

xorg-server-1.16.0 

braucht vielleicht

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.0

----------

## rogge

Danke für die Hilfe und entschuldigt die späte Reaktion.

Nachdem ich jetzt aus dem Urlaub kam, hab ich natürlich noch mal

ein Update durchlaufen lassen. Die Maus ging immernoch nicht. Vor

dem Urlaub hab ich auch eine andere ausprobiert, um eben eine

physischen Defekt ausschließen zu können; den USB-Port hab ich

auch gewechselt, brachte alles nichts.

Sie funktionierte allerdings nach der Aktualisierung des Kernels!

Vorher lief der 3.10.17 und da muss es wohl irgendeinen Konflikt

mit dem damaligen Update gegeben haben. Jetzt mit dem 3.14.14

läuft sie wieder  :Smile: 

----------

